# Thick creamy white discharge??



## sequeena

Hi everyone I hope you're well, don't mind me I just want to pick your brains about 2 things :flower:

I've just gone to the toilet and when I wiped there was a LOT of creamy white discharge. It wasn't watery or stringy, it was really thick and it came away in clumps. Anyone know what that is?

I checked my cm too and it's still a creamy white... which is good I think? My cervix seems low also... most of the time I have problems figuring out where it is but I could feel the opening straight away. I've no idea what that means.


----------



## hoping4babies

the cervix is low after ov. you sound typical :)


----------



## sequeena

hoping4babies said:


> the cervix is low after ov. you sound typical :)

Thank you, that puts my mind at rest :D


----------



## sequeena

*bump* :flower:


----------



## luckyme225

thick creamy white means non fertile cervical mucus.


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

in terms of pregnancy i think white creamy cm is very individual, over the last few months i have spotted a real pattern in my cm AFTER ovulation 

goes dry very quickly
clear wet lots of
creamy
clear and stretchy
ewcm
clear and stretchy
creamy

on the second creamy i know that af is on her way

so to answer another question that pops up every now and then, i had ewcm after ov and was not prego x k x


----------



## sequeena

Oh no :( This is the first time I've checked my CM, gutted :(


----------



## hoping4babies

i didnt realize you thought it was a pregnancy sign hun, im sorry. yeah i def wouldnt classify it as an early preg sign


----------



## sequeena

Nevermind, I shall have to wait and see :( *sigh* story of my life.


----------



## hoping4babies

dont worry darling. you could still be pregnant, you never know. its just not a symptom of pregnancy to have a specific cm. unfortunately i thought so last cycle as well. i had like tons and tons of watery cm after ov, straight up til af.. but sure enough she came :( same this month too.. im due tomorrow.. hoping she doesnt show for once! ill hope for you too :)


----------



## sequeena

hoping4babies said:


> dont worry darling. you could still be pregnant, you never know. its just not a symptom of pregnancy to have a specific cm. unfortunately i thought so last cycle as well. i had like tons and tons of watery cm after ov, straight up til af.. but sure enough she came :( same this month too.. im due tomorrow.. hoping she doesnt show for once! ill hope for you too :)

Thanks hun xxx it's horrible being in this limbo isn't it? I wish we could just know straight away!


----------



## hoping4babies

definitely! ugghh


----------



## RB1404

Hi everyone!

Just popped in, thought this thread was interesting since I have a question of my own. 

Since AF finished I've been having only yellowish CM that dries very quickly, however, today I noticed the more clear sticky kind coming on. I'm on CD#21 of a usual 28 day cycle! Is it possible to be ov'ing this late in my cycle?? 

Just thought I'd put my question out there....any info would be greatly appreciated :) 

Thanks & :dust: to all!!


----------



## NOMORENUMBERS

hi rb cant answer sorry! never had yellow tinge . . . 

sorry for disappointing you squeena, i went through the exact same thing which is why i kept tracking cm after ovulation, last cycle was the first one i had ewcm but once again was not to be, having more cm is a potential sign but it by no means is a sure sign, some people say that they never see white creamy cm until just before pos hpt others like me see it every cycle before af, it is just such an individual thing,

the way i see it is, your cm pattern may change around the time of you bfp, which is obvious because instead of being (for me anyway) clear, then creamy, then af, then dry, then clear etc etc etc you will get to say creamy and then obviously no af . . . . soz to confuse and disappoint, i look for cm as sign for af if it goes creamy second time she is defo on her way, my early warning signal x x k x x


----------



## sequeena

That's ok :) I'd rather be disappointed now than get myself really excited over it.

There's been no chance in the CM for a few days, apart from this morning when there was tons of it in my underwear :wacko:


----------

